
Plan to dam entire North Sea could protect millions from rising oceans - Kaibeezy
https://www.independent.co.uk/environment/climate-crisis-north-sea-dam-uk-norway-sea-level-rise-flooding-emissions-a9333136.html
======
corinroyal
The authors acknowledge the consequences of this dam for North Sea wildlife
would be catastrophic.

“The tide would disappear in a large part of the North Sea, and with it the
transport of silt and nutrients. The sea would eventually even become a
freshwater lake. That will drastically change the ecosystem and therefore have
an impact on the fishing industry as well,” Dr Groeskamp said.

Wow ecocide in Europe for only 500 Billion. Why not just nuke the ozone and
get it over with.

